# Concert Photogrphy



## Ghost40 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sure some here shoot at live venues, but I thought I would share

Zenfolio | David Knife Photography | Concert

Some of the bands:
Savior
Wino
Clutch
The Legwarmers
Beyond the Scar
3 Ton
Gigantor


----------



## Wretched (Mar 18, 2013)

Cool stuff, man. Here's link to mine: Collection: Live Music Galleries


----------



## Khoi (Mar 19, 2013)

I just got done shooting the Periphery concert tonight, here's one of 687. Just couldn't help myself but to edit at least one before I sleep


----------



## Ghost40 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wretched said:


> Cool stuff, man. Here's link to mine: Collection: Live Music Galleries



Love the work, what are you shooting with lens wise?

Khoi - Dig those colors, that singer is super sharp too


----------



## Tang (Mar 19, 2013)

Khoi said:


> I just got done shooting the Periphery concert tonight, here's one of 687. Just couldn't help myself but to edit at least one before I sleep



Looks great and I can't wait to see the rest of the set. Really disappointed I couldn't make it down there


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 19, 2013)

Opeth on Saturday..

That JCM behind Mikael was never turned on... for any of the bands that night...


----------



## Wretched (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like it was a nice intimate venue to see Opeth in, Wattup. Jealous!

Ghost, I generally shoot with a 24-70mm f2.8L Canon lens, although have also been taking my girlfriend's old 450D with my 10-22mm super wide as a second camera for some different perspectives lately. I think I'm going to buy a 60D or something as a backup to my normal 7D so I can shoot the super wide stuff on RAW. The 450D doesn't shoot RAW and only goes as far as 1600ISO, whereas I usually shoot 3200ISO and RAW on the 7D.


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 20, 2013)

Wretched said:


> Looks like it was a nice intimate venue to see Opeth in, Wattup. Jealous!
> 
> Ghost, I generally shoot with a 24-70mm f2.8L Canon lens, although have also been taking my girlfriend's old 450D with my 10-22mm super wide as a second camera for some different perspectives lately. I think I'm going to buy a 60D or something as a backup to my normal 7D so I can shoot the super wide stuff on RAW. The 450D doesn't shoot RAW and only goes as far as 1600ISO, whereas I usually shoot 3200ISO and RAW on the 7D.


450D doesn't shoot RAW? Wow. I'd go with the T2i as a backup to the 7D personally. I'm using a 7D currently. I had a 60D, T2i, and 7D on me at once (impulse buy week , except the T2i wasn't for me) and I can definitely say they're all on a pretty similar level as far as IQ/noise go. I've shot two local shows on my 7D and used 6400ISO on every shot.


----------



## Khoi (Mar 22, 2013)

here are the rest of the shots from the headlining show in St. Augustine. Be sure to Like the page, and please share them!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.479045938816534.1073741837.476013825786412&type=1



Here are some of the highlights:


----------



## kaffefilter (Jun 24, 2013)

Cool images!

Here are some of my recent:














https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151526370766220.1073741834.686301219&type=1&l=da77683e36
http://flickr.com/johanbackstrom


----------



## Sofos (Jun 25, 2013)

Photography of C.G. Padilla

there is a link to mine. here are a few of the best. keep in mind all i have is a point and shoot digital right now.

TBDM





Machine Head





Slayer





Sunn O))) (most difficult concert to shoot ever. No lighting at all except a little back lighting)





Morbid Angel





Watain


----------



## Sofos (Jul 31, 2013)

I went to Mayhemfest today, and had to post one shot before going to bed. No editing, other than the watermark.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 31, 2013)

@ SoldiersofFilth: You should get a decent DSLR of some sort, I like the shots already, but with a better camera and some editing they would look x10 more awesome.


----------



## 360-logic (Aug 10, 2013)

that's a Rad shot of Rob Flynn!


----------



## ninn (Sep 8, 2015)

Good stuff here. Makes me miss my days back in Orlando. Hard to believe I haven't shot a show in 10 years

Couple of mine








Happened to catch this shot when some strobes went off and screwed up the metering. Almost deleted it.


----------



## ninn (Sep 8, 2015)

Holy moley. Didn't mean to resurrect a 2 year old thread. Went back a few pages and didn't realize these were from 2 years ago.


----------

